# Haus Vikgas



## Gilden-Harry (20. März 2011)

Hallo !!
Ich habe eine Norwegenreise gebucht.
Wer von euch war schon mal am
Gewässer : Setten
Ort : Haldenvassdraget
Haus : Vikgas
und hat ein paar Tipps auf Lager ?|bla:


----------



## Kunze (20. März 2011)

*AW: Haus Vikgas*

Hallo Harry!

Willkommen on Board und viel Spaß bei uns!!!

Du kannst schonmal hier was lesen... #h

PS: 

Habe deine Anfrage mal verschoben zu Angeln in Seen und 

Flüssen Norwegens.


----------

